# iTunes 2.0.3!!



## simX (Dec 13, 2001)

Woohoo!  iTunes 2.0.3 update available for Mac OS X users through the Software Update pane, and for OS 9 users at Apple's web page.  2 things I REALLY like about this update:

1.  You can now have auto-synching even while choosing which songs to autosynch.  You know the little checkboxes in the music library?  Now, if you have certain songs unchecked (and this feature turned on -- just go to iPod prefs -- the little button next to the equalizer when you have the iPod selected in the source list), they will not be transferred to your iPod, even if you have auto-synching selected!  I sent Apple a feedback telling them to do this, and I guess they listened (or thought of it themselves  )!  Very handy feature!

2.  When you press the green maximize button, the contents of the iTunes window appear MUCH more quickly.  Kudos to Apple on this minor update, because it's a good one!


----------



## JB Cheong (Dec 14, 2001)

Woohoohoo!

iTunes 2.0.3 has support for more international languages including simplified and traditional chinese!


----------



## scruffy (Dec 14, 2001)

This is probably playing with fire, and way more hassle than it's worth and all, but - I looked at the new iTunes, and thought '26 Megs for an mp3 player?  that's ridiculous'.

I had a look at the package contents, and each language accounts for slightly over 1 MB of disk space.  So, I trashed all the languages I wouldn't need, and it's down to an only slightly bloated 9 MB...  I guess Apple assumes disk is cheap, and what the heck are Mac users going to use disk space for anyway?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 14, 2001)

How many languages are there ? (the 7 standard ones ?)


----------



## WoLF (Dec 14, 2001)

im going to do that right now


----------



## 01000111 (Dec 14, 2001)

First of all why should I have to reboot for an iTunes update? Secondly I've noticed other things that are odd. I went to rename a file and changed the filename extension and it asked me if I was sure I wanted to do that. Before the update it never asked me that before I installed itunes.

I went to the finder preferences and checked "Always show file extensions" and it stopped asking me if I really wanted to change file extensions every time I renamed a file.

Has anyone else noticed anything else that the iTunes install changed. Non iTunes things especially.

--glen


----------



## blb (Dec 14, 2001)

The reason for the reboot is it updated the iPod driver kernel extension (/System/Library/Extensions/iPodDriver.kext).

*lsbom /Library/Receipts/iTunes2.pkg/Contents/Resources/iTunes2.bom* if you want to see every file it installed; everything but the iPod driver went into /Applications/iTunes.app.

One thing it definitely fixed is the screen saver/monitor energy saver problem; these now kick in if iTunes is playing.


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2001)

Unfortunately it broke iTunes Tool 1.4.2 but this will hopefully be fixed in an update in the near future.


----------



## Nate (Dec 14, 2001)

yeah i've noticed that scroll speed in explorer is faster, and other parts of the system seem little bit quicker too!! 

weird stuff


----------



## Jadey (Dec 14, 2001)

That would be due to the prebinding it performs at the end of the install. You can prebind yourself at anytime on command line or use Xoptimizer available at versiontracker.com


----------



## GadgetLover (Dec 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Chris _
> *Unfortunately it broke iTunes Tool 1.4.2 but this will hopefully be fixed in an update in the near future. *



Ever since I downloaded iTunes 2.0.3 I've been having the weirdest pain-in-the-ass problem: iTunes keeps creating these damn "iTunes Temp" files ("iTunes Temp", "iTunes Temp 1", "iTunes Temp 2", . . . "iTunes Temp 98") every time I load iTunes. Coincidentally, these mysterious Temp files (one created each time I load the app) are the *EXACT* same size as my "iTunes Music Library (2)" file. One time, I tried deleting this file and renaming one of the Temp files iTunes Music Library (2) and--wadda ya know--it still shows my library! So, for some reason iTunes now keeps creating this Music Library file in the form of a Temp File over and over (it's 2.1 MB so the folder gets bloated in no time and I have to keep dumping them). What the f@#k?? Help me Obe-Won, you're my only hope! 

As for that third-party mini app, "iTunes Tool", I recently noticed that when its running I CANNOT quit iTunes; it just keeps re-loading iTunes if I quit. If I quit "iTunes Tool" then I CAN quit iTunes. So, I no longer use iTunes Tool but maybe it has some invisible critter file running in the background. Any ideas?? help! Could this be causing my strange problem. Am I alone in this freak phenomenon??


----------



## simX (Dec 16, 2001)

Hmm.  Now that you mention it, GadgetLover, I noticed that my mom's iBook had created a couple temp iTunes libraries too, but not to that extent.  She also only has iTunes 2.0.2.  And.... HOLY SHIT my computer's doing it too.  I just looked and I had 143 temp files.  Hmm.  I guess you AREN'T alone. 

Luckily my iTunes library file is only 260 something K, but times 143 is quite a lot of disk space.  I'll see if I can find a fix.


----------



## GadgetLover (Dec 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Hmm.  Now that you mention it, GadgetLover, I noticed that my mom's iBook had created a couple temp iTunes libraries too, but not to that extent.  She also only has iTunes 2.0.2.  And.... HOLY SHIT my computer's doing it too.  I just looked and I had 143 temp files.  Hmm.  I guess you AREN'T alone.
> 
> Luckily my iTunes library file is only 260 something K, but times 143 is quite a lot of disk space.  I'll see if I can find a fix. *



Thanks!  Any help would be appreciated.  While it still sucks, it's nice to know that I'm not the only one with problems -- sorry that it's happening to you too, though, Sim.  Let's lick this thing together.....


----------



## MacIntosh Man (Dec 16, 2001)

i have had the same recurring problem.  itunes keeps making these darn temp files [although mine are not too big].  how do we keep this from happenning?


----------



## simX (Dec 16, 2001)

When I had the problem, I did not have a file in my "iTunes" folder (the one that's annoyingly placed in your documents folder) that was named "iTunes Music Library", but there was one named "iTunes Music Library (2)".  I renamed that file to "iTunes Music Library", and so far all that's been created is a new "iTunes Music Library (2)".  No temp files yet (crossing my fingers -- it's only been 2 days)!


----------



## Javintosh (Dec 16, 2001)

switching gears a little bit....

I just noticed that I can change the volume, play, pause, jump to the next and previous tracks in iTunes 2.0.3 without bringing iTunes to the foreground!


----------



## simX (Dec 16, 2001)

... I noticed that too.  I thought that might have been there from previous iterations though -- I guess not.   iTunes 2.0.3 is a welcome upgrade.


----------



## GadgetLover (Dec 17, 2001)

SimX, I liked your idea.  Thought it might work.... nope.  Damn!  I thought I was so close.  Thanks for trying, though.  Try loading and quitting iTunes a couple of times and see if it generates any more Temp Files.  Mine did.  It did create a new Library (2) but ALSO those damn Temp Files.  Oh well, back to the drawing board . . .


----------



## simX (Dec 17, 2001)

Seems to have worked for me.... no new temp files yet.


----------



## GadgetLover (Dec 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Seems to have worked for me.... no new temp files yet. *



Just out of curiousity, have you ever changed any of the owner/user 'permissions' associated with your iTunes folder so that others can access your tunes (such as your mother, for example) (either the folder in Documents or your Preferences)?  I am trying to figure out why some people seem to have this problem and others don't.  Apparently quite a few people appear to be having the same problem.  I don't know if it is a 2.0.3 problem or not -- I never noticed until the other day so can't rule anything out.  I know that iTunes creates Temp files all the time but why they are visible or do not delete themselves when I quit iTunes is a mystery.


----------



## simX (Dec 18, 2001)

Still no new temp files yet!   I hope I've banished them.

These are the permissions for my iTunes folder:

drwxr-xr-x   8 simmy  staff        264 Dec 18 03:11 iTunes

... and the permissions for the files/folder inside there:

drwxr-xr-x  2 simmy  staff     264 Nov 17 22:35 iTunes Music
-rw-r--r--  1 simmy  staff  274010 Dec 16 00:28 iTunes Music Library
-rw-r--r--  1 simmy  staff  274010 Dec 18 03:56 iTunes Music Library (2)

Nothing inside of the iTunes Music folder, because I keep all my music stored in the Music folder of my home directory.


----------



## GadgetLover (Dec 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *These are the permissions for my iTunes folder:
> 
> drwxr-xr-x   8 simmy  staff        264 Dec 18 03:11 iTunes
> ...



Thanks.  Hmmm...  I'm now looking into the idea of whether or not it may have something to do with permissions (of one of the iTunes folders).  On the subject of write-read-execute permissions, SimX, will you start a new thread explaining the differences between "staff", "admin", "wheel", etc. as well as when you permit or don't permit "execution" -- I noticed that you separate execute from read (I always thought that they were used in conjunction and that you still needed to have execute 'on' if it it is read only).


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blb _
> *The reason for the reboot is it updated the iPod driver kernel extension (/System/Library/Extensions/iPodDriver.kext).
> 
> lsbom /Library/Receipts/iTunes2.pkg/Contents/Resources/iTunes2.bom if you want to see every file it installed; everything but the iPod driver went into /Applications/iTunes.app.
> ...



OK, this doesn't really have anything to do with iTunes, but why can't the system re-load extensions without rebooting.  I would think that by now, if a new extension was installed, the system should be able to reload it right away.

That would be sweet.


----------



## slur (Dec 18, 2001)

I was just playing some music in iTunes 2.0.3 and noticed that there was no pause between songs - in fact there was a really nice overlap as one song crossfaded to the next. I checked the preferences and sure enough an option I've never seen named "Crossfade Playback" was enabled.

It's really subtle but it noticeably enhances the experience.... especially with good ambient music.....

Just noticed an interesting bug. When changing songs iTunes appears to be drawing a big black horizontal line across an area below and to the left of the middle of the screen - into the "global drawing port," on top of everything underneath. It might be related to one of my visual plugins, but they're turned off. Weird...


----------



## scruffy (Dec 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by devonferns _
> *
> 
> OK, this doesn't really have anything to do with iTunes, but why can't the system re-load extensions without rebooting.  I would think that by now, if a new extension was installed, the system should be able to reload it right away.
> ...



It can.  Try 'whatis kextload' and 'whatis kextunload'.

The problem seems to be either that Apple engineers are lazy, or that they haven't really implemented everything they claim to have.  (my guess is the former)  And of course, if Apple engineers are lazy, nobody else has any higher standards to shoot for.

The old Apple mentality, where you have to reboot anytime you install anything, serves lazy developers well.  Nobody finds this out of place, so I guess it saves developers writing a two line script for the end of their installers...


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by scruffy _
> *
> 
> It can.  Try 'whatis kextload' and 'whatis kextunload'.
> ...



If they have implemented everything they claim then they must be lazy.  This seems really good.  Just unload the old extension, update it then load the new one.  I'd much rather not restart my computer, expecially for something as simple as iTunes.


----------

